
Show HN: Crocagile – Web-based agile development tool - shaynbaron
https://www.croc.is
======
pan69
I'm just a nobody but these are my 2 cents for what it's worth.

1) I like the name.

2) Your pricing seems strange. I would make it $15 per month which includes 5
users and charge $2.50 for every extra user.

3) Regardless of the features you have, your product doesn't feel polished
enough for me to take it serious.

4) I will be holding this up to a Jira, why should I use your product instead?
I.e; who is your audience?

------
hayksaakian
It'd be nice if you included some "dummy data" instead of requiring me to fill
everything into the demo

[http://i.imgur.com/cqOaSKY.png](http://i.imgur.com/cqOaSKY.png)

~~~
noelbaron
Good idea...

------
jlarocco
Wow, rough crowd.

I like the interface. It's like a mix between Jira and Trello. More focused
than Jira, with more structure than Trello.

I don't really like Jira because of its kitchen sink approach. It tries to be
everything to everybody with endless customization and options. It gives fifty
ways to do everything and there's a different way to do any particular thing
on every single page. As a developer, it annoys the hell out of me by making
me spend way more time than I want to navigating through project management
software. Not having all of the features of Jira isn't necessarily a bad
thing, IMO.

I'm not sure what people are expecting when they say the site doesn't feel
"polished enough." It works fine for me, and is as polished as any web app,
AFAICT.

On the negative side, I think I get what you're saying about the pricing, but
it is a little confusing. One idea would be to make it free for personal
projects, but charge for collaboration, similar to how BitBucket does it.

~~~
noelbaron
Thanks. I think you nailed exactly what we're trying to do in your second
paragraph, but the trouble is we have had a hard time walking people through
the product. And yes, very rough crowd

------
pbreit
Hate to say it but, it's not very good. I can't imagine anyone using it. At
first it sounded like it might be full blown project management like Basecamp,
Jira, etc. But it's actually just really really basic To Do lists.
Project/task management is such a crucial tool for a company/organization that
there's just no way they are going to opt to run their business on this. All
the Learn and Share stuff is a major distraction with little value. The user
experience is very rough both aesthetically and functionally. The "no email
required" callout is odd as that makes very little sense. There's just an
overall lack of focus and quality.

My advice would be to pick a much narrower use case and really nailing it.
Instead this looks like the lowest of lowest common denominators and I would
advise anyone to stay away.

Edit: the videos seem to show a lot more stuff than what I was able to find.
Perhaps because I wasn't able to update? (error message said I have to "PUT"
to a URL). I didn't see where the Trello-style post-it board was.

Edit: It looks like you're trying to be Jira, Trello, Yammer, Dropbox, Slack?
It looks like sort of a Winchester Mystery House of endless cranking on
product features with no real rhyme or reason or cohesion for any of it. That
is a clear recipe for failure.

~~~
shaynbaron
Thank you for your brutally honest feedback, this is great stuff! We're trying
to work out all the kinks before we launch.

Our goal is to provide an all in one solution that will bring teammates
together in one place. Using 5 different tools/logins wastes time, money, and
stalls productivity.

Your feedback tells us that our onboarding has quite a long way to go ;)

Thank you so much for taking the time.

------
aaronrau
Interesting concept. I was actually thinking about building something similar.
Now I see just how hard it is. The problem is trying to take a complex system
of tools; messaging, wiki, project management, dropbox, integrating it into a
simple solution and more powerful solution.

Mobile Apps & Mobile Games are good examples to look at for their onboarding
process. You have to win the user in 1.5 minutes.

~~~
shaynbaron
Right! We're trying to simplify it as much as possible.

We just pushed some updates a few minutes ago. Would you mind taking a look at
the new dash? I'd love to get your feedback.

~~~
aaronrau
Hi, It's still a little confusing. Maybe you want to take a look at
[http://www.useronboard.com/how-slack-onboards-new-
users/](http://www.useronboard.com/how-slack-onboards-new-users/)

------
dandanisaur
When looking at pricing, you've got 'Croc is $5' and 'Croc is free' in your
subheadings. It's contradictory and seems weird. Would be nice to clean that
up.

Here is a fairly good example from bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/plans](https://bitbucket.org/plans)

------
daken
I find it a bit frustrating to have to request a free trial before seeing
anything at all about your product. Any videos out there? Or images?

~~~
noelbaron
Hi Daken,

Check out this video: [https://vimeo.com/90597950](https://vimeo.com/90597950)

------
reilly3000
The demo site isn't usable for me on iPhone 6 Plus. I think the issue is the
top bar breaking the lightbox pop-ups.

~~~
noelbaron
Thanks we'll check that out asap

